# 2nd African Dwarf Frog Death! HELP!



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I wasn't quite sure where to post this, so I decided to go here... 

We have had 3 African Dwarf Frogs. The first one died in 3 days. Seemed fine then I looked later in the day and he had died. Back to PetSmart, got another one and a friend for him. We've had them a little over a week and now one of those died too. They seem to be in perfect shape, nothing on them looks unusual or ill. I drip acclimated them (took hours!) both together. This morning I noticed one of them was going up to the surface a lot, and this afternoon he is dead. The other one as of now is looking fine.

My water parameters are perfect. Amm=0 Nitrite=0 Nitrate<5 Others in the tank are healthy, no problems. I never see the tetras harassing the frogs, nor do the frogs have any obvious injuries. 

What do you think? Do I just consider this another bad PetSmart experience? I've never had anything any fatalities in my tanks so this is really bugging me.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

Drip acclimating shouldn't take that long...20 min. is more than enough time...plus, if you live near the pet store you bought them from, you and the store will have the roughly the same water...

...are you feeding them? They eat some fish food, but they need froggy pellets as the mainstay of their diet...


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

also need live black worms


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

...what species do you mean by 'black worm'?...


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

black worm from the genus tubifex, let me find out the scientific name


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Of course I'm feeding them... I researched before buying. I have pellets, which I actually saw them eating. I also have frozen and freeze dried blood worms for them. 

I don't live in the same town as the store, and water can be very different here from town to town. I did the drip acclimation over a few hours with the second frogs, so that there wouldn't be _any_ water issues. 

Obviously something is awry but I just don't know what!


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

normally the problem is feeding but you seem to do it right.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

...you'd be surprised at how many people don't feed their frogs... :shock: 

I agree with Musho...from what you're saying, you're not doing anything wrong...

...and of course...it could also just be bad luck...


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> also need live black worms


Actually they don't need live worms... I researched this before I purchased them, mostly because I don't want to deal with "live" anything in regard to food. Too many disease issues.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

its a great thing to do though, live black worms has more protein than frozen, maybe try feeding live once a week and see how they go. Raise the worms yourself to try and not get diseases.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Raising worms is not something I'm prepared to do. I too busy raising kids, and a dog, and a cat, and many fish! :lol:


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i feed live and frozen bloodworm twice a week, i have had my frog for about 3 months now and hes doin really well. tho i know alot of people that dont have luck wit these frogs. mine also eats the catfish pellets i drop in twice a week. he guards them with his life and often gets pecked a few times. maybe they werent in best condition from the store??


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe its petsmart, try buying a frog from another store and see if it dies to. Brand of food maybe? temperature too hot for them?


----------



## fish_lover33456 (Apr 4, 2007)

*=(*

hmm thats strange well its that i just got 2 little froggies from petsmart and what my frogs eat are tropical fish flaks and they are doing great but befor when i set up my water it smelled like mold and i cleaned it out so maby your tank is like that and your fish can except it and your frogs cant but maby it was they were to crowded and got to much stress


----------

